# Confusing purchase ahead.



## dlee13 (Mar 9, 2016)

So currently I have a Canon 6D and 

1 Canon 430ex ii
1 Yongnuo 560ii
3 Yongnuo RF-603 triggers.

When doing product/still life shots I generally have one of the RF-603'S on camera and the others on the flashes to trigger them.

I plan to get the Yongnuo 568EX ii and was interested in getting the 622c triggers so I can use HSS. If I was to use the 430ex ii and the 568ex with HSS, I would need 3 622c triggers right (one on the body and one on each flash?

Also if I was shooting at normal sync speeds (such as 1/180th), I could use the 622c's to fire the YN-568 and have the others in Slavs mode to trigger them right?


----------



## niteclicks (Mar 10, 2016)

That would be a yes. That is the setup I have but you might look at the wireless setup. Mine arrived today and it is so sweet. I always found the 622's a bit fumbly to work with . The 6d I believe works the same as the 5DIII for flash and with the YNE3 rx and tx everything is very straight forward and the Yn600EX is only 20 bucks more.


----------



## dlee13 (Mar 11, 2016)

niteclicks said:


> That would be a yes. That is the setup I have but you might look at the wireless setup. Mine arrived today and it is so sweet. I always found the 622's a bit fumbly to work with . The 6d I believe works the same as the 5DIII for flash and with the YNE3 rx and tx everything is very straight forward and the Yn600EX is only 20 bucks more.



How much did you pay for the 600EX? I'm in Hong Kong ATM which is why I'm planning on buying them while I can get them cheap haha. How many flashes do you have now? My biggest regret was buying the Canon 430ex II all that time ago, could have bought 3 YN flashes of higher power for that price...


----------

